# 1000.4 for eastern AND western arc??



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

So i'm hearing that DISH is doin away with the 1000.2 dish and that the 1000.4 will pick up the eastern and western arc...Has anyone heard about this. If so do you use different LNBF's for the different arcs or how does that work. BTW I'm located in southern Iowa. Not sure if this is just for my area or what. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"ben4715" said:


> So i'm hearing that DISH is doin away with the 1000.2 dish and that the 1000.4 will pick up the eastern and western arc...Has anyone heard about this. If so do you use different LNBF's for the different arcs or how does that work. BTW I'm located in southern Iowa. Not sure if this is just for my area or what. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


True and true. And it will be nationwide


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

from my understanding - there will be 2 different LNBs, but yes - both will go on the 1000.4 dish.

Will make it easier by reducing the number of parts Dish and installers have to keep in inventory.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The only difference between the .2 & .4 dishes (besides the arc specific LNB's) is the shape of the reflector. While the .2 only worked with the WA, the .4 works with both LNB's. It makes sense for E* to only use one reflector pan.


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

How does DISH determine which LNBF to send for the install or would the tech just carry both and make the call?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Matt with DISH here. The tech will be prepared for the install, normally they have one set arc for an area and only change it due to No line of sight issues. Mainly it is determined by what satellite the local HD channels come off.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been talking about this for a couple of months already. Dish has 3 warehouses (Sacramento, Denver, and Atlanta), and as of the end of the year, only Denver had 1000.2 dishes in stock, and the plan was to stop selling them except for parts (no whole kits can be ordered). The vast majority of the stocks of 1000.2 dishes are gone, as they were discontinued months ago, and Dish has been depleting the old inventory.

All non-International installs will use the 1000.4 dish going forward. There are 2 LNBs: the original "1000.4 EA LNB" for 61.5, 72.7, and 77, and a newer "1000.4 WA LNB" for 110/119/129. If you were in a 1000.2 DMA before, you'll use the 1000.4 WA LNB going forward. And if you're in an area like Cleveland (nominally an EA DMA), where HD locals are available on both ARCs, then you'll be able to use a WA LNB if you don't have LOS to the EA sats, and vice versa.

Here in California, only the WA LNB will be used, as our locals aren't available on the EA sats, and getting LOS to them is difficult at best.


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

The 1000.4 dish is a better dish than the 1000.2. Just like the 1000.2 was better than it's predecessor the Dish 1000 (with the 2 LNB's). The signal obtained with with the .4 is stronger. By a lot. And fine tuning azimuth and elevation bolts ensure an optimal signal if installed correctly. Simplifies things with better signal results.


----------



## sherman22 (Jan 6, 2011)

So the azmuth/skew/elevation on the western arc is the same for both the 1000.2 and the 1000.4 with this new setup?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sherman22 said:


> So the azmuth/skew/elevation on the western arc is the same for both the 1000.2 and the 1000.4 with this new setup?


Duh !


----------



## sherman22 (Jan 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Duh !


Just making sure. Last thing I want is to learn they don't outside in 3 degree weather on a roof.


----------



## mrc54 (Dec 1, 2009)

Will the older 1000.2 lnb fit the new WA 1000.4?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

mrc54 said:


> Will the older 1000.2 lnb fit the new WA 1000.4?


Nope. Not without modifications.


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

Even if You modify the 1000.2 LNB to fit the 1000.4 dish it will not get all 3 orbitals. If you look at the 1000.4 WA LNB it is built wider because of the length of the arm on the 1000.4 dish itself. So if you modify the bracket to fit, you have to modify the arm also which would a bit of overkill.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> I've been talking about this for a couple of months already. Dish has 3 warehouses (Sacramento, Denver, and Atlanta), and as of the end of the year, only Denver had 1000.2 dishes in stock, and the plan was to stop selling them except for parts (no whole kits can be ordered). The vast majority of the stocks of 1000.2 dishes are gone, as they were discontinued months ago, and Dish has been depleting the old inventory.
> 
> All non-International installs will use the 1000.4 dish going forward. There are 2 LNBs: the original "1000.4 EA LNB" for 61.5, 72.7, and 77, and a newer "1000.4 WA LNB" for 110/119/129. If you were in a 1000.2 DMA before, you'll use the 1000.4 WA LNB going forward. And if you're in an area like Cleveland (nominally an EA DMA), where HD locals are available on both ARCs, then you'll be able to use a WA LNB if you don't have LOS to the EA sats, and vice versa.
> 
> Here in California, only the WA LNB will be used, as our locals aren't available on the EA sats, and getting LOS to them is difficult at best.


Besides Cleveland (which is my DMA BTW) what other DMA's are on both EA & WA?

I currently have a D500 + a D300 aimed at 61.5. I noticed that my SD locals are split between 110 and 61.5 (the "big 4" come off 110 while the CW, MY, and indie stations come off 61.5). Is this an anomaly due to my obsolete dish set-up?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Michael P said:


> Besides Cleveland (which is my DMA BTW) what other DMA's are on both EA & WA?


I don't have a list, but local techs will generally know.



> I currently have a D500 + a D300 aimed at 61.5. I noticed that my SD locals are split between 110 and 61.5 (the "big 4" come off 110 while the CW, MY, and indie stations come off 61.5). Is this an anomaly due to my obsolete dish set-up?


You have a "mixed arc" setup, which means that you are missing channels you would otherwise receive. You need to be on one arc or the other to get all channels. Call Dish and complain...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Besides Cleveland (which is my DMA BTW) what other DMA's are on both EA & WA?
> 
> I currently have a D500 + a D300 aimed at 61.5. I noticed that my SD locals are split between 110 and 61.5 (the "big 4" come off 110 while the CW, MY, and indie stations come off 61.5). Is this an anomaly due to my obsolete dish set-up?


Raleigh and Charlotte NC both are both Arcs.

THE SD Big4 will be coming off 110 (or 119 if that's where they are). Your HD Big4 will be off the 61.5 .

Your other SD channels - this gets tricky - it depends on how that D500 and D300 are connected together. If you have a DishProPlus Twin, and 61.5 is on the LNB input - ALL the SD channels should come from the D500. However, if you are using a DPP33 switch, and the 61.5 slot gets detected first - then they should come from 61.5.

Or, Dish could just have it programmed to use the MPEG4 ones first if available.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

mrc54 said:


> Will the older 1000.2 lnb fit the new WA 1000.4?


This thread has gone around for the last year. The 1.4K dish will work with either EA or WA arcs. The 1.4K lnb stays the same. The 1.2K lnb stays the same. The only reason the current 1.2K lnb will not attach to the current 1.4K dish yoke is one 1/2" plastic tab on the yoke. Installers have been snipping this 1/2" plastic tab off of the 1.4K yoke for the last year as a stop gap modification because the current 1.2K lnb does not have a slot in the lnb casing to slide around the plastic tab. Either Dish will manufacture 1.2 lnb with the slot in the lnb casing to fit on the 1.4K dish yoke, or they will manufacture the yoke without the plastic tab. No new dishes, no new lnb with different lenses or different spacing.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

No modifications of the arm are needed. I've already installed dozens of WA installations using 1.4K reflectors. The larger reflector increases the signal strengths significantly on 110/119/129. Using a standard 1.2K reflector will get your signal strengths in around 80 for 119, 70-75 for 110, and 50-55 for 129. Using a 1.4K reflector will get you in the 90's for 119, 80-85 for 110, and 65-70 for 129. The only modification that is needed is to the current 1.4K yoke or the lnb casing for current 1.2K lnb. It all boils down to that little plastic tab in the middle of the lower half of the current 1.4K yoke.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jarvantgroup said:


> This thread has gone around for the last year. The 1.4K dish will work with either EA or WA arcs. The 1.4K lnb stays the same. The 1.2K lnb stays the same. The only reason the current 1.2K lnb will not attach to the current 1.4K dish yoke is one 1/2" plastic tab on the yoke. Installers have been snipping this 1/2" plastic tab off of the 1.4K yoke for the last year as a stop gap modification because the current 1.2K lnb does not have a slot in the lnb casing to slide around the plastic tab. Either Dish will manufacture 1.2 lnb with the slot in the lnb casing to fit on the 1.4K dish yoke, or they will manufacture the yoke without the plastic tab. No new dishes, no new lnb with different lenses or different spacing.


You are very mistaken. There is a new, different "1000.4 WA" LNB, and it does in fact have wider spacing of the LNBs. It is larger and heavier than the 1000.2 LNB and designed to fit the 1000.4 feed bracket. 1000.2 LNBs are NOT designed for the 1000.4 dish and should not be used on them. That's why there is a tab to prevent their use!

My company has installed more than 80 1000.4 WA dishes since the end of December, and hundreds (maybe thousands) of 1000.4 EA dishes since 2009. I know what I'm talking about.

You might also refer to this official release from Dish:

https://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/pdf/uptraining/2010/50b_1000.4WADeploymentP2_TechTalk_Final.pdf


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm sorry, not tryin to disagree but the new 1000.4 WA LNB has already been manufactured and is being used. FYI, the 1000.2 LNB dose not work well with the 1000.4 dish when the 1000.4 EA bracket is modified to fit the 1000.2 LNB. In this situation it's best just to use all parts for what they are made for.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

That announcement has been out and says nothing new about a newly shaped or designed lnb. If you look at the lenses, they are still 9-10 degrees apart. You still pick up signal from 110, 119, and 129. Wider spacing will allow you to pick up what? 110, 122, 133? Unless the satellites have moved up in outer space, the spacing stays the same. If you look picture of the lnb on the link that you included, you will see a slot in the lnb casing between the two center outputs to accept the plastic tab on the current 1.4K yoke. Thanks for confirming that!!


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

"jarvantgroup" said:


> That announcement has been out and says nothing new about a newly shaped or designed lnb. If you look at the lenses, they are still 9-10 degrees apart. You still pick up signal from 110, 119, and 129. Wider spacing will allow you to pick up what? 110, 122, 133? Unless the satellites have moved up in outer space, the spacing stays the same.


You are somewhat correct but not quite. When you change the length of the arm you have to change the spacing measurement of what 9 degrees and 10 degrees would actually be. Just like azimuth and elevation changes with location but the sats don't move.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Bnottt said:


> You are somewhat correct but not quite. When you change the length of the arm you have to change the spacing measurement of what 9 degrees and 10 degrees would actually be. Just like azimuth and elevation changes with location but the sats don't move.


Great point. So even though current 1.2k lnbs obtain excellent signal strengths, it sounds like you are saying Dish wants to tweak the spacing slightly to account for the slightly longer arm.


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

"jarvantgroup" said:


> Great point. So even though current 1.2k lnbs obtain excellent signal strengths, it sounds like you are saying Dish wants to tweak the spacing slightly to account for the slightly longer arm.


It's been tested. Don't know what market you're in but where I am the 1000.2 LNB signal is not that great. One of the orbitals is always lower than threshold acceptable levels (either 110 or 129). But no problem with the new LNB. And signal strengths for the 1000.4 WA are greater than the 1000.2. I first thought something was wrong with my meter the readings were so high.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> I don't have a list, but local techs will generally know.
> 
> You have a "mixed arc" setup, which means that you are missing channels you would otherwise receive. You need to be on one arc or the other to get all channels. Call Dish and complain...


It's not E*'s fault. I have always installed my own dishes going back to '97. I did my own "dish mover" in '05. At that time I bought a DPP twin and a DP single (for 61.5). At the time I had a 921. At the old house I had legacy LNB's.

I had the 61.5 because I had a Sky Angel lifetime subscription. Around the time Sky Angel left the satellite my locals were added in HD on 61.5.

I now have "HD for life" but no HDTV. So I'm only missing the HD versions of a few channels, most of which I don't watch regularly anyway. When the weather breaks I can either swing my 61.5 dish to 129 or buy an EA dish.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Bnottt said:


> It's been tested. Don't know what market you're in but where I am the 1000.2 LNB signal is not that great. One of the orbitals is always lower than threshold acceptable levels (either 110 or 129). But no problem with the new LNB. And signal strengths for the 1000.4 WA are greater than the 1000.2. I first thought something was wrong with my meter the readings were so high.


The signal strengths using the larger reflector to the WA are a throwback to levels usually only obtained when the DishPro/Legacy/D500 configurations were common. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bnottt (Jan 5, 2011)

"Michael P" said:


> It's not E*'s fault. I have always installed my own dishes going back to '97. I did my own "dish mover" in '05. At that time I bought a DPP twin and a DP single (for 61.5). At the time I had a 921. At the old house I had legacy LNB's.
> 
> I had the 61.5 because I had a Sky Angel lifetime subscription. Around the time Sky Angel left the satellite my locals were added in HD on 61.5.
> 
> I now have "HD for life" but no HDTV. So I'm only missing the HD versions of a few channels, most of which I don't watch regularly anyway. When the weather breaks I can either swing my 61.5 dish to 129 or buy an EA dish.


FYI. Dish is in the process of migrating alot of HD programming from 61.5 to 72.7. Should be complete before spring. So if you get your HD programming from 61.5, prepare to loose some channels until you repoint.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

This should clear up policy, no?

I don't see intermix of old style 1000.2 triple LNB with a 1000.4 dish as accepted. For WA, it's either the older 1000.2 dish with a 1000.2 integrated triple LNB, or a 1000.4 dish with a LNB 1000.4 WA

https://rweb.echostar.com/departmen...ining/2010/20100920_WA10004DISHDeployment.pdf


----------

